# GSI Lawn journal



## Shea (Jun 19, 2020)

I know its late to be starting a lawn journal right now but hey, im at least doing it.

7/15 - Mow at .625
7/15 - Fert throw down. I used 10 pounds ocean organics 12-4-5 .5 iron I also mixed in around 5 pounds of Harrells 24-0-12. 40% of it is poly coated urea, with 4% iron.

Im preparing to do a sand leveling with a few tons of sand so im getting the lawn juiced up for it. 
about a week ago I sprayed earthworks sea 3, propiconazole, and Trimmet 2sc, I use trimmet to suppress the pot since its getting real bad.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks great! I'm planning on doing a leveling project next year so will be curious to see how yours goes.


----------



## Shea (Jun 19, 2020)

amartin003 said:


> Looks great! I'm planning on doing a leveling project next year so will be curious to see how yours goes.


I'm definitely ready for sand my soil in maine is very hard and heavy. I'm working on trying the relive the problem with humic but it's slow. I might do sand now, then aerate and more sand in September. The lawn was seeded last May so it's very new still


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yep, I'm expecting it to take several applications, even with sand. At least from what I've read from others experiences.


----------

